# erfahrungen in pharmaindustrie



## WIX (27 August 2008)

hallo forumfreunde,
ich habe bis jetzt keine erfahrungn in pharmaindustrie gehbt.
ich möchte darüber lesen.
hat jeamand von eush unterlagen oder so
ich werde eush sehr dankbar wen jemand mir hilfen kann


----------



## marlob (27 August 2008)

Suche mal im Internet nach 21 CFR Part 11
Diese Seite ist auch interessant
http://www.21cfrpart11.com/


----------



## kiestumpe (27 August 2008)

*Gamp*

GAMP 4 bzw. GAMP5 , der heilige Gral der Pharma, danach mal googlen
hth


----------



## INST (1 September 2008)

*Gmp*

Hallo,
natürlich die GMP nicht vergessen.
"Pharmaindustrie" ist sehr weitläufig. Ich denke es währe sinnvoll uns mitzuteilen was für dich "Pharmaindustrie" ist (z.B. Produktion, Herstellung, Zulieferer oder Maschinenbauer). Denn diese Feld ist sehr groß und alles hat seine speziellen Schwerpunkte.

Gruß
INST 
(Pharmazulieferer)


----------



## WIX (1 September 2008)

INST schrieb:


> Hallo,
> natürlich die GMP nicht vergessen.
> "Pharmaindustrie" ist sehr weitläufig. Ich denke es währe sinnvoll uns mitzuteilen was für dich "Pharmaindustrie" ist (z.B. Produktion, Herstellung, Zulieferer oder Maschinenbauer). Denn diese Feld ist sehr groß und alles hat seine speziellen Schwerpunkte.
> 
> ...


 
@ Pharmazulieferer



ich bin neu in firma. die firma macht projekt in pharma produktion
deshalb mocht ich mehr über die produktion in firma wisen un wie das geht.
was fur zulieferr bist du oder deine campany?


----------



## INST (5 September 2008)

*projekt in pharma produktion*

@WIX

wie gesagt, Pharma ist ein grosses und weites Feld.

Eine gute Grundlage ist GMP (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Manufacturing_Practice)
da steht sehr viel über Abläufe und Anforderungen drin.

Anlagen für Pharmaprodukte zu bauen versuchen derzeit viele Hersteller, aber es gelingt nicht allen. *ROFL*
Die Herstellung von guten Anlagen für die Pharmaindustrie erfordert meiner Meinung nach jahrelange Erfahrung in diesem Bereich und nicht nur die Aussicht auf schnelles Geld. :-D

Gruß
INST


----------



## MariusW (15 Januar 2010)

Schade, hier scheint ja schon nichts mehr zu kommen. Ich bin aus dem Bereich Maschinenbau für die Pharmaindustrie.

Eine eigene GAMP/ GMP Gruppe wäre doch klasse


Gruß 
Marius


----------

